# 6 year old and nose bleeds.



## Bex1p

2 Weeks ago today my 6 year old Daughter had a running nose bleed. It didnt last for long but we couldnt think of anything that had caused it.

Tonight she's just had another, it is the same nostril and again there's no reason for it.

Has anyone got any experience with this? Is it just one of those things or should I get her checked out? If I did what could they possibly look for?


----------



## Lianne1986

hiya, my son who is 5 almost 6 kept suffering with nosebleeds, u can taker her to the drs and they can give u a cream tht u put up there nose and it stops the bleeds. it worked really well for tyler. HTH. 

there was no reason for tylers nosebleeds either, the hot weather can cause them so i have been told x


----------



## Bex1p

Oh right. I wondered if it might be the weather because I remember the night 2 weeks ago when she had one, she kept asking me if it was going to thunder and last night it felt like a storm was coming but there wasnt one either time so maybe it was the pressure or humidity :shrug:

Thanks.


----------



## Caroline

Both my girls suffer from nosebleeds. My eldests often happen when there is a change in the pressure.

My aunt used to get frequent nose bleeds & went to GP. He asked if she ever got a headache & she didn't. He told her it was the bodys way of releasing stress/pressure. Some ppl get a headache, she got a nosebleed.

Its horrible when they get them.


----------



## v2007

Mollie used to have nose bleeds regular. 

Once a week from around the age of 4 till 9. 

Docs never found any cause, she used to bleed like it was turning on a tap. 

But touch wood, she hasn't had 1 since March. 

V xxxx


----------



## Dinoslass

I have had them since I was a little kid, and still do. Nothing really can be done, so I just live with it. I know some grow out of it, can be just a temporary thing.


----------



## tinybutterfly

i've had them too, started when i was 7/8, i remember i was making a test and a drop of blood fell right onto my paper lol.
doc said they were caused by the veins in my nose laying very close to the surface,
so with pressure change, climate change,...just any change really... it would cause bleeding.

as it kept getting worse we went to the doc when i was 15 to burn the vessels (completely painless).
it helped a little but i still have them...at least it's no longer like opening a water tap...

i used to find it entertaining, hanging over the sink, seeing what patterns the drops of blood made lol

eta: just teach your daughter how to deal with it appropriatly and to not panic.
it's blow nose, so it's all out, then keep the nose closed (really applying pressure) while bending the head forward,
sit like that for approx 5 minutes and after that you can clean yourself up lol.


----------



## divadexie

If it happens frequently then you DO need to get a doctor to have a look.
My son was getting them loads, and the doctor said that because they stopped ok and weren't huuge clots in them then they are ''normal'' as kids have sensitive blood vessels in there nose and can get them so easily, even just picking there nose!

But a friend of mine did need her wee girls sorted as the nose bleeds were so bad.


----------



## lissa110

My son is 7 he has gotten nosebleeds for about 4 yrs. I live in a high altitude location and the doc says it is common for him to have them. She suggested using vasilen to help prevent them and keep his nose moist. His nose bleeds are long so another thing that has helped is pinching his nose for about 5min (not releasing at all in that period), it has seemed to slow it down.


----------

